# pre-assembled nib/feed/section?



## Chris Burton (Jan 8, 2012)

Is there anywhere to purchase a complete nib/feed/section? Gold (not steel) nibs and ebonite (not plastic) feeds would be great.

If the only answer is "Bock' or 'Schmidt', does anyone know what the minimum quantities are like from those companies?

thanks much,
Chris


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 8, 2012)

Don't know about Schmidt but Bock has a double minimum, the first is 1,000 of any one item the second is $$$$$ and yes they do have what they call quads, (feed,housing,nib and section) be prepared to spend around $5,000 on your opening order could be slightly less as the Euro has come down vs the dollar in the last few weeks. Shipping is fast WHEN they finally put your order in production Aand that could take a month or longer.
Now the best way would be to make your own sections out of ebonite, you can buy ebonite from the Pipe Emporium and George Butcher (Texatdurango) has a tutorial in the library on making sections.Sorry it's not in the library yet but here it is http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/making-fountain-pen-section-tutorial-88966/



Chris Burton said:


> Is there anywhere to purchase a complete nib/feed/section? Gold (not steel) nibs and ebonite (not plastic) feeds would be great.
> 
> If the only answer is "Bock' or 'Schmidt', does anyone know what the minimum quantities are like from those companies?
> 
> ...


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 8, 2012)

Every commercially produced fountain pen has the parts you are looking for. NOT in ebonite, but they have those components.

You could buy several off Ebay and throw away the part you don't want.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 8, 2012)

That would work, just be aware that the threads would be different on different manufacturers and the taps you'll need would be custom.. where as you could buy the feeds,housings,only 1tap and nibs from one of the vendors here and make your sections fron ebonite. quote=ed4copies;1337466]Every commercially produced fountain pen has the parts you are looking for. NOT in ebonite, but they have those components.

You could buy several off Ebay and throw away the part you don't want.[/quote]


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 8, 2012)

Chris Burton said:


> Is there anywhere to purchase a complete nib/feed/section? Gold (not steel) nibs and ebonite (not plastic) feeds would be great.
> 
> If the only answer is "Bock' or 'Schmidt', does anyone know what the minimum quantities are like from those companies?
> 
> ...



My original suggestion is based on what you requested.  If George is making ebonite, that would be another good suggestion.  Buying a new gold nib will run you near $100 and you still won't have an ebonite FEED.

Old pens are likely your only viable choice, short of accepting plastic feeds.
If you will accept plastic, THEN Roy's Bock feeds would work with a Bock gold nib.  

All depends how firm your "request" is.

FWIW,
Ed


----------



## glycerine (Jan 8, 2012)

Are you looking for ONE or are you looking for many.  As Roy said, yes, there are MOQs, so no matter what brand you want, I wouldn't go directly to the company unless you need a ton of them!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 8, 2012)

Chris Burton said:


> Is there anywhere to purchase a complete nib/feed/section? Gold (not steel) nibs and ebonite (not plastic) feeds would be great.
> 
> If the only answer is "Bock' or 'Schmidt', does anyone know what the minimum quantities are like from those companies?
> 
> ...


Looks like a broad search so let me add my 2 pennies worth since I've been going through this for three years myself with little success.

Finding a new "off the shelf" ebonite section with a gold nib is going to be close to impossible to find.  You might luck out and find a vintage pen that has an ebonite section and gold nib but *be careful when putting it in a pen for sale*, some companies really frown on using THEIR branded items in YOUR pen even if it's just a nib!  

Say you DID stumble onto an old ebonite section with a gold nib, your customer wants a broad nib and the one you have is an extra fine then what.... Back to the drawing board!

If memory serves from talking with Bock a few years ago, their minimum for gold nibs was 250 pieces for EACH tip size, (no mixing and matching to get 75 of each tip) and let's say with a ballpark price of $100 apiece, that's $25,000 *for just one nib size....* WAY outta my league and not the best approach.  

Here is what I would do........ visit Anthony Trachetta's website and pick up the gold nibs you want THEN visit Roy Ribaldos website and pick up the matching feed/housings to fit the gold nibs THEN buy an ebonite rod and make your own sections to fit the feed housings you now have.

Notice I said buy the feed and feed housings first, that's because different makes use different threads and you need to know what tap to buy to thread your sections.

Let us know if you find any sources, many here would love to know!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 8, 2012)

One other choice is rather than vintage, you could buy one of Brian Gray's Edison Pen Company ebonite pens.  He does sell them with ebonite sections and gold nibs.


----------



## Chris Burton (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies. I've sent Anthony an e-mail about his nibs. I'm fairly new around here. Could someone please point me towards Roy's website?

If I find exactly what I'm looking for I will be sure to let everyone know. 






Texatdurango said:


> Chris Burton said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anywhere to purchase a complete nib/feed/section? Gold (not steel) nibs and ebonite (not plastic) feeds would be great.
> ...


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 8, 2012)

Roy is "Oklahoman", use the link in his signature--that is the easiest way.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 8, 2012)

Chris Burton said:


> Thanks for all of the replies. I've sent Anthony an e-mail about his nibs. I'm fairly new around here. Could someone please point me towards Roy's website?
> 
> Look at my signature and you'll see the link:biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jan 8, 2012)

Vintage no-name 14k nibs can also be purchased from vintage pen dealers for around $25 each.  Gold value on them are right around $15-$18.  If you could luck on a quantity of say 20 or so nibs then you have the issue of what size are they and finding a feed to work with them.  You are also going to need to deal with the tuning issue of the old nibs as well as figuring out the point and how they have been ground or worn.

You did not say why you are looking for this specific but chances are it sounds like you have a customer that wants a bit of the old feel in a new pen.  Nice niche but it can be very expensive trying to come up with the right fit and feel combination of such a pen.  Brian Gray has done pretty well with this


----------



## Chris Burton (Jan 8, 2012)

I ought to say that the reason for this is that I want to start making complete pens. Cap & barrel I'll make. I have someone from whom I'm going to source the clips and bands from. I'll make the sections to fit the nib/feed unit, but I want 14 or 18k nibs and I'd really like to use ebonite/hard rubber feeds.


----------



## watch_art (Jan 8, 2012)

Here.


Kit Pen Nibs


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 8, 2012)

Chris Burton said:


> I ought to say that the reason for this is that I want to start making complete pens. Cap & barrel I'll make. I have someone from whom I'm going to source the clips and bands from. I'll make the sections to fit the nib/feed unit, but I want 14 or 18k nibs and *I'd really like to use ebonite/hard rubber feeds*.


 
*Chris,* Please clarify something so I'll understand more clearly.  At first I thought you were calling a section a feed but now I'm not so sure.

We have a *nib* which sits on a* feed* which slides into a *feed housing* which screws into a *section*.  Are you saying you want to find a feed and feed housing both made from ebonite?

Neither Bock nor Schmidt make feeds and housings from ebonite, at least not that I have ever seen and I doubt that any other company making feeds and housings use ebonite anymore either.  Brians pens were mentioned and he is for sure making pens where the body and section is ebonite but I doubt very seriously that he bothers to make his own feeds or housings, he probably uses plastic feeds like everyone else!

It would be interesting to find out if someone does though and to see what they charge!

*Ed,* you said _"If George is making ebonite_", read Roy's thread again, he mentioned the pipe emporium as a source then in the same sentence mentioned my name as having a tutorial in the library on making sections not as a source of ebonite.


----------



## Chris Burton (Jan 8, 2012)

My apologies for te confusion.  I've a few different design ideas rolling around in my head at the same time. 

Gold nib
ebonite feed
feed housing (I'm sure will be 'plastic', which is fine)
section (probably turned from ebonite/hr, or same material as the pen)

One pen I plan to do is an eyedropper, which doesn't necessarily need a nib unit (nib, feed, feed housing) to unscrew from the section. This pen could have a nib & feed that are heat set into the section. The section unscrews from the barrel to be filled with ink.

A cartridge/converter pen would have the nib unit. I'd still prefer an ebonite feed, but the feed housing can be plastic. As you say, I can't imagine that they'll be found any other way.

Thanks for all of the discussion, folks. 

Chris

*Chris,* Please clarify something so I'll understand more clearly.  At first I thought you were calling a section a feed but now I'm not so sure.

We have a *nib* which sits on a* feed* which slides into a *feed housing* which screws into a *section*.  Are you saying you want to find a feed and feed housing both made from ebonite?

Neither Bock nor Schmidt make feeds and housings from ebonite, at least not that I have ever seen and I doubt that any other company making feeds and housings use ebonite anymore either.  Brians pens were mentioned and he is for sure making pens where the body and section is ebonite but I doubt very seriously that he bothers to make his own feeds or housings, he probably uses plastic feeds like everyone else!

It would be interesting to find out if someone does though and to see what they charge!

*Ed,* you said _"If George is making ebonite_", read Roy's thread again, he mentioned the pipe emporium as a source then in the same sentence mentioned my name as having a tutorial in the library on making sections not as a source of ebonite.[/QUOTE]


----------



## watch_art (Jan 8, 2012)

A couple of the Italian companies still make ebonite feeds.  I know my Montegrappa Mia had an ebonite feed.  Other than that the nib and housing were typical Bock.  Doubt you'll be able to source any ebonite feeds like this though.  I wouldn't be surprised if those bits are actually made in-house and they piece that with the Bock nibs and housings.  At least I think it was a Bock nib and housing -- that might have been all Montegrappa for all I know.  Hmm..


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 9, 2012)

watch_art said:


> A couple of the Italian companies still make ebonite feeds. I know my Montegrappa Mia had an ebonite feed. Other than that the nib and housing were typical Bock. Doubt you'll be able to source any ebonite feeds like this though. I wouldn't be surprised if those bits are actually made in-house and they piece that with the Bock nibs and housings. At least I think it was a Bock nib and housing -- that might have been all Montegrappa for all I know. Hmm..


 
No doubt there may be pen companies still making ebonite feeds BUT contact them and say... "I would like to buy a few of your nibs and feeds for some pens I am making", and see where the conversation goes!


----------



## GoatRider (Jan 9, 2012)

What's the advantage of an ebonite feed?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 9, 2012)

Chris, thanks for clarifying but as far as I know nobody makes an ebonite feed. Sections yes feeds no. Is there a reason you want an ebonite feed as I don't see any value to having an ebonite feed but obviously you do. Sections of ebonite are made for their tactical feel


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 9, 2012)

GoatRider said:


> What's the advantage of an ebonite feed?


 
As far as I know, there is no advantage of a hard rubber feed over plastic but would be intererested in hearing some other views.
 
In case you didn't know, Ebonite, a brand of hard rubber, was widely used in the early 1900's simply because plastics weren't invented yet. As different materials were being developed pen makers started using them in their pens.
Today ebonite or hard rubber, is harder to find but pens made from hard rubber still have that nostalgic attraction.  I make a good number of hard rubber pens and the sections of my nicer pens are hard rubber rather than plastic.  I personally think the hard rubber has a softer, warmer feel than plastic.


----------



## Chris Burton (Jan 9, 2012)

GoatRider said:


> What's the advantage of an ebonite feed?




The surface of an ebonite feed is 'rougher', albeit on a very small scale, when compared to an injection-molded plastic feed. Because of this they tend to have better ink-holding and flow characteristics.


----------

